# Christmas Humor



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I hope that everyone gets a chuckle out of at least one of these. 
Have a Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Pretty funny!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Them where good!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

One of my favorites.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

8) :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Funny


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

...


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The snitch deserved it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)




----------

